# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục lỗi máy in bản in không có mực đơn giản

## thienvietjsc01

Tự nhiên máy in của bạn chỉ in ra giấy trắng mà không in ra mực, bạn nhớ là mình mới đổ mực và kiểm tra thi hộp mực vẫn còn đầy mực, mà mực in này bạn sử dụng đảm bảo chất lượng, mọi lần trước bạn vẫn dùng mà in vẫn bình thường. Vạy nguyên nhân là do đâu ? Sửa chữa khắc phục như thế nào với trường hợp này?

 Bạn đã kiểm tra chính xác nguyên nhân không phải do mực in, vì vậy chúng ta có thể bỏ qua lỗi in ra giấy trắng do hết mực in, thường nguyên nhân chính gây nên lỗi này là do trục từ, trường hợp này bạn chỉ cần thay thế trục từ mới là máy in có thể hoạt động bình thường trở lại, bản in sẽ sắc nét, đầy đủ chữ.

 Ngoài nguyên nhân trên thì cũng có nhiều nguyên nhân khác dẫn đến hiện tượng máy in không in ra mực mà chỉ in ra giấy trắng, hãy cùng tìm hiểu cùng chúng tôi những nguyên nhân có thể máy in dẫn đến tình trạng này:
Máy in đã hết mựcMáy in bị hỏng trục từLỗi phần mềm Driver, bạn kiểm tra đã cập nhật hay cài đặt phù hợp chưa, có đảm bảo kết nối không. Nếu không thì bạn tải và cài đặt lại phần mềm.Kiểm tra hộp mực lại 1 lần nữa, vì nhiều khi nhìn hộp mực đầy nhưng lại không hoạt động. Bạn có thể đem hộp mực đang dùng sang bên máy đang hoạt động tốt với hộp mực khác để thử. Nếu vẫn không được thì do hộp mực bị hỏng, bạn cần thay mới.Một số trường hợp do máy in bị tắc đầu phun.Cũng có thể do cáp máy in, do main -> Bạn kiểm tra lại.

 Nhiều người không am hiểu về chuyên môn lĩnh vực này đã lực chọn giải pháp nhanh chóng mà không tốn quá nhiều chi phí, đó chính là dịch vụ sửa máy in tại nhà, đặc biệt nếu bạn đang sở quận Hà Đông - Hà Nội thì đã có dịch vụ sửa máy in tại nhà quận Hà Đông nhanh chóng, hoặc có thể liên hệ Trung tâm sửa chữa máy in uy tín Hoàng Phát theo hotline: *0983.767276*

----------

